# I can finally carry the Walther P-88.



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

Well I am finally good enough with the Walther P-88 that I can carry it daily.I wanted to wait until I could shoot it as fast a my 1911's before I carried it daily.Now I save about a 1/2 pound of weight and gain 6 more bullets in the mag.Only problem I have now is to brake the habbit of swipeing the thumb safety thats not there  .


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Now who in the world would want to carry a Walther? :roll: 


Well, lets see, there's Shipwreck and me.... ME, oh yeah! I carry a Walther! A P99, but it's a Walther.... :supz: 


Good choice! Many years ago I knew this fellow who owned every handgun ever made. At least it seemed like it... Anyway, he said the P88 was the most accurate hand gun he had. He loved the thing. I never got to shoot it, but I've always wanted one.... :smt023


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*Walther p88*

Well if your ever in NH you can take mine out for a run.And yes the P-88's are very accurate,mine is the most accurate gun I have at this time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

:smt046


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*Walther P-88*

I tried to upload a couple pics of the Walther but could not do it and I don't know how to post a link to my computer.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Delta Force, check out photobucket.com. It's free and easy to use... That's what I use... You link from there...


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*Walther*

I'm not good with computers and don't even know how to link stuff.But I do know how to send pics via email.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

http://smg.photobucket.com click here, open an account (it's free) size your imiage on your computer... I have a folder called "resized for internet". In your account at photobucket you can browse to it an upload it easy... Then copy it's URL and paste between the URL in your post...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, go here - http://www.imageshack.us/

No acct needed

After U u/l, just paste in the URL of the pic with the image tags around it...


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I had a Walther P88 and sold it. I sold the P88 as I didn't shoot it very much and it was worth too much to use for car/carry. I use a Bersa Thunder 45 for car/carry and it works very well for me. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*P88*

Well I am not carrying the P88 anymore.I am back to carrying the 1911.I went and found a New Colt SAA in 45 Colt with a 4.75 inch barrel and CCH frame and traded in the Walther for it.I don't know why I do these things to myself.


----------

